

Apple Reveals New iPhone Connector Port - theklub
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/wireless/articles/20120621/19013019422/apple-reveals-new-iphone-connector-port-thus-wiping-out-several-generations-accessories-one-fell-swoop.shtml

======
lukeholder
I think the 30-pin dock connector has been one of those things that apple has
really tried to keep around as long as possible.

I have a feeling the new doc connector will be based on
thunderbolt/displayport dimensions.

this is the leak in question:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4arEyxLGyVE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4arEyxLGyVE&feature=related)

------
jbrowning
Very skeptical about this -- mostly because not only is the connector
different, but the headphone jack has moved from the top of the phone to the
bottom.

------
nodata
Apple, if you're going to change the connector please switch to standard micro
usb!

~~~
Turing_Machine
USB is only 4 wires. The 30 pin connector has a lot more signals available
than that:

<http://pinouts.ru/PortableDevices/ipod_pinout.shtml>

Yes, you can sync and charge the device using only the USB wires, but some
accessories use the others.

